

Rails, Coffeescript and Testing - hammerdr
http://derekhammer.com/2012/01/21/rails-coffeescript-and-testing.html

======
jphillips
The jasmine-node package on npm has a --coffee flag for automatically running
*_spec.coffee files in the specified spec dir.

$ jasmine-node --coffee spec

